# Piensa mal y acertarás



## jose javier fernández

Slt!Salut !

No se admite el lenguaje SMS en este foro

Paquita (mod)
_(él) se había hecho muy amigo de esa familia tan adinerada, ¿por qué?, pensé mal y acerté, su hija pequeña era la prueba de este asunto._
_Il s'était lié d'amitié de cette famille si huppée, pour quelle raison?, j'ai eu mes présentiments pas forcément râtés???, la fille cadette était la clé de toute cette affaire._
J'ai un doute par rapport à la traduction de ce proverbe.

*Piensa mal y acertarás*
Je sais pas bien par où commencer et je n'ose pas à faire une mauvaise traduction
L'idée est d'avoir une mauvaise opinion de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose et d'être sur le bon sentier.

Merci de votre aide.

A+


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Su equivalente en francés sería "méfiance est mère de sureté".

_*** Norme 5, merci de respecter les règles du forum...
Gévy (moderadora)
_


----------



## jose javier fernández

Merci bien, Tina.

À plus!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tenemos algunos resultados en Google para:
- Pense mal et tu donneras dans le mil

Se entiende perfectamente pero no diría que es frase hecha como en español.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

À mon avis il s'agit là d'une mauvaise adaptation de la phrase espagnole.

On pense à mal, on pense du mal de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un.
Mais si on pense mal, on pense comme une patate. Ce n'est pas pareil.

Et donner dans le mil, ça fait très "dar" en el blanco. Mais on dirait plutôt taper dans le mille.

Bref, je ne suis pas du tout convaincue même qu'on la comprendrait si facilement sans connaître d'avance la phrase espagnole...

L'avis des Français de France serait bien utile ici.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Gévy:

Sí, tienes razón, tan solo recojo resultados de Google.
Tendría que ser : "pense à mal"
Pero no da resultados .

La frase recogida se encuentra en "blogs". Puede en efecto que sea una traducción ad hoc.


----------



## Nanon

Difficile ! Penser à mal, c'est avoir l'intention de mal faire, et il ne me semble pas qu ce soit le cas.
Il faut peut-être s'éloigner davantage de l'original, pour aller vers "On a raison de se méfier", rejoignant ainsi l'idée de Tina.
Dans le texte (au passé) : j'avais raison d'avoir un mauvais pressentiment / j'avais raison de me méfier.
Mais je ne suis pas satisfaite, car le côté proverbial se perd...
D'autres avis ?


----------



## jprr

Oui, difficile...
Envisage / imagine le pire et tu seras dans le vrai ???


----------



## jose javier fernández

Bonsoir!
Je crois que_ pense à mal et tu taperas dans le mil_, même si c'est du vrai français, ça ne dit rien, et par rapport à _méfiance est mère de sûreté_, à mon avis, cela ne traduit pas exactement le sens du proverbe en espagnol.
Je continue à réflechir quand même....
Merci bien!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Bon, c'est tiré par les cheveux, mais l'avenir sourit aux audacieux:

*Béni sois qui mal y penses*.

Para los que no lo conocen, el proverbio original es: Honni soit qui mal y pense (vergüenza para quien piense mal).

J'ai des excuses, c'est dimanche soir, tard... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Su equivalente en francés sería "méfiance est mère de sureté".


Hola:
"méfiance est mère de sureté" se considera su equivalente.
Otra cosa es querer traducir exactamente las palabras en castellano.


----------



## Nanon

Soit, mais "méfiance (ou prudence) est mère de sûreté" n'en reste pas moins "piensa mal y acertarás" et non "pensé mal y acerté" (comme il est dit dans le texte) : autrement dit, j'ai appliqué le proverbe sans me contenter de l'énoncer. C'est pourquoi je pense qu'on peut continuer à se permettre de rechercher d'autres équivalents.


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

1ª propuesta (traduciendo sólo el significado y de acuerdo con la primera propuesta de *Jose Javier Fernández* donde dice "j'ai eu mes pressentiments" ):
*"…j'avais mes doutes sur ses intentions, et j'eus raison!…"*

2ª propuesta (conservando además el tono proverbial y utilizando el proverbio facilitado por *Tina Iglesias*):
*"…jugeant que méfiance est mère de sûreté je finis par donner en plein dans le mille!…"*

Un saludo,


----------



## swift

Méfiance _*fut*_ mère de sûreté ?


----------



## Gévy

Alberthus said:


> Hola,
> 
> 1ª propuesta (traduciendo sólo el significado y de acuerdo con la primera propuesta de *Jose Javier Fernández* donde dice "j'ai eu mes pressentiments" ):
> *"…j'avais mes doutes sur ses intentions, et j'eus raison!…"* La concordance des temps foire...
> 
> 2ª propuesta (conservando además el tono proverbial y utilizando el proverbio facilitado por *Tina Iglesias*):
> *"…jugeant que méfiance est mère de sûreté je finis par *donner* en plein dans le mille!…"*
> 
> Un saludo,


----------



## swift

Además, las propuestas de Alberthus son muy largas. 

_Il y avait anguille sous roche ?_ Ya sé, no es una "sentencia", pero quizás funcione. ¿No?


----------



## jose javier fernández

Bonsoir!
_Il y avait anguille sous roche_ (aquí había gato encerrado)
Ce n'est pas l'idée.
Merci quand même.


----------



## jose javier fernández

À mon humble avis, il y a un décalage entre le proverbe, _méfiance est mère de sûreté_ et _taper dans le mil_.
_(él) se había hecho muy amigo de esa familia tan adinerada, ¿por qué?, pensé mal y acerté, su hija pequeña era la prueba de este asunto.
Il s'était lié d'amitié avec cette famille si huppée, pour quelle raison?, j'ai eu de mauvais pressentiments et j'ai tapé dans le mil, la fille cadette était la clé de toute cette affaire._

_ j'ai eu de mauvais pressentiments et j'ai tapé dans le mil_

Est-ce que la première partie de la traduction (avoir de mauvais pressentiments) a la même valeur littéraire que la deuxième partie? c'est-à-dire taper dans le mil.
S'agit-il de deux registres différents?
Je continue à réflechir mûrement.
Merci.


----------



## esteban

On pourrait penser à :


Mes apriori m'ont donné raison : la cadette était...


ou encore


(Comme quoi) Se fier aux apparences n'est pas toujours un mal : la cadette était...



Saludos
esteban


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

 Attention, on ne dit pas le mil (à moins d'être un oiseau qui parle de sa pitance), mais* le mille*.





> _Au fig., fam._ _Mettre, taper dans le mille._ Atteindre son but, tomber juste.


Dejà signalé plus haut, mais une fois de plus ne fera pas de mal...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jose javier fernández

Aujourd'hui, je vais me coucher un peu moins bête.

Merci bien à tous de votre aide.


----------

